# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  في  بطنِ الحوتِ ... هلْ مِنْ مُسَبِّحٌ ... ؟ !

## جاميليا حفني

** جوفٌ الحوتِ ... أو بطن الحوتِ ... ابتلاء كابده " يونسُ " عليه السلام - أو " ذو النّون " - حبسٌ ذو مذاقٍ جديد ، ونوع جديد من المحابسِ والسجون لا تأتي وتُقدّر إلاَّ من إله عظيمٍ حكيم ... سجنٌ يختلف عن السجن الذي ضمَّ " يوسف" عليه السلام ...ويختلفُ عن السجون المعنوية والمادية التي ابتلى اللهُ بها أنبياءَه وأصفياءهُ ، وترك لنا في محابسهم وسجونهم -  ومعجزة تحريرهم من هذه السجون - عبرة ... 
***** كان يونسُ عليه السلام يائساً من اهتداء قومه إلى الإيمانِ ، يائساً  من تلبيتهم دعوته وتصديقهم رسالته ... ، فكان بهذه  المرارات  سجين  اليأس والهمّ والحزن ... كان سجين ظلمة معنوية حادّة ؛ فقدّر اللهُ له أن يلتقمه الحوتُ ...  سُجنَ يونسُ - عليه السلام - بما يحمل من الهم والغمّ -  في ظلمة بطنِ الحوتِ الذي يسعى في ظلمة اليمِّ ... ولذلك أشار-  سبحانه- إلى عمومِ  حالِ يونسَ في بطن الحوتِ بكلمة الظلمات ، ليدل على مجموع العتمات المادية والمعنوية التي كان يعاني منها ...* *يقولُ تعالى  - في سورة الأنبياءِ :* 
*" وذَا النُّونِ إذْ ذهبَ مُغاضِباً فَظَنَّ أنْ لنْ نقدرَ عليه فنادىَ في الظُّلُماتِ أنْ لا إلهَ إلاَّ أنتَ سبحانَك إنِّي كنتُ من الظَّالمين 87) فاستجبْنَا له ونَجَّيناهُ من الغَمِّ وكذلكَ نُنجي المؤمنين 88)* 
*
ويقولُ تعالى - في سورة الصَّافات - :* 
*" وإنَّ يونسَ لَمْنَ المُرسَلِين 39) إذْ أَبِقَ إلى الفُلكِ المشحونِ 40) فسَاهَمَ فكانَ من المُدحَضين 41) فالْتَقمَهُ الحوتُ وهو مُليمٌ 42) فلولا أنْ كانَ من المُسبِّحين 43) لّلَبِثَ في بطنِهِ إلى يومِ يُبعَثون 44) فنَبذناهُ في العرَاءِ وهو سقيمٌ 45) وَأَنبتنَا عليهِ شجرةً من يقطينٍ 46) وأرسلناهُ إلى مائةِ ألفٍ أو يزيدون 47) فآمنوا فَمتَّعناهُم حتى حين 48) ...*
*** تحملُ هذه الآياتُ الكريمةُ رسائل إلهية جليلة الخطر إلينا ... رسائل عظيمة القيمة والجلالِ ... شديدة الدلالة على حكمة اللهِ ورحمته ووبديع منهجه في تربية عباده ...* 
** الرسالة الأولى : ظُلمات اليأس والغم والهمّ كفيلةٌ بإضعافِ الإنسان وإيقاعه في المزيد من الظلمات والابتلاء والكروب ... حين يلتهمُ النفسَ يأسٌ وقنوطٌ ومرارة تكونُ أضعف ما تكون ... وتسلمُ صاحبَها إلى المزيد من مساراتِ الضياع والهلاك والمكابدات ... هكذا كانت بداية رحلةُ " يونسَ " إلى بطنِ الحوت ... لقد أسلمه اليأس والغمُّ إلى بطن الحوت فتعقدت ابتلاءاتُه وتضاعفت سجونُه ومحابسُه وصار حبيسَ دوائر معقدة معتمة ...* 
***الرسالةُ الثانية : اللجوءُ إلى الله والاستعانة به تسبيحا وذكرا هو الطريقُ الوحيدُ للخلاص ... هو النجاة الوحيدة ... ومن هنا قدَّم اللهُ - سبحانه - التسبيح على غيره من الأسباب الي قدّر بها الشفاء ليونس ممّا اعتراه من مرض وهزال من بطن الحوت ...* 
*قدّم التسبيح أولاً ... ثم أشار إلى شجرة اليقطين التي أنبتها على" يونس " ليأخذ منها شفاء جسده ...* 
*وإن تقديم التسبيح على إنبات الشجرة ليؤكد أن الله تعالى يُوجدُ الأسبابَ ليقنع الإنسان بكيفية حدوث الأشياء ، وليجبرَ الإنسانَ على السعي والفعلِ ... فالأسبابُ في حد ذاتها ليست هي الفاعلىة بل قدرة الله عليها وتطويعه لها ... كما أن هذه الأسباب ليست كافية أو فاعلة دون إيمانٍ وتوجّهٍ عباديٍ ... لذلك كان التسبيحُ في الآيات الكريمة - من سورة الصافات - مقدما على شجرة اليقطين ...  أمَّا  في سورة الأنبياء فقد جعلَ - سبحانه - النجاة نتاج التسبيح وتالية له ...*
*"وذَا النُّونِ إذْ ذهبَ مُغاضِباً فَظَنَّ أنْ لنْ نقدرَ عليه فنادىَ في الظُّلُماتِ أنْ لا إلهَ إلاَّ أنتَ سبحانَك إنِّي كنتُ من الظَّالمين 87) فاستجبْنَا له ونَجَّيناهُ من الغَمِّ وكذلكَ نُنجي المؤمنين 88) ... 
** الرسالةُ الثالثة : 
عظيم رحمة الله تعالى وجليل قدرته أن يقولَ للشئ كُن فيكون ... إن اللهَ سبحانه حين يريدُ بأحد من عباده خيرا ورحمة ورضا يُوجدُ له أسباب العافية والمخرَج من كل همِّ وضيقٍ وظُلمة ... هكذا هي الرسالة الإلهية الجليلة التي يؤديها المولى إلى عباده في قوله في الأيات السابقة من سورة الصَّافات : 
"  فنَبذناهُ في العرَاءِ وهو سقيمٌ 45) وَأَنبتنَا عليهِ شجرةً من يقطينٍ 46)
 لابد أن نلتفت إلى دقة التعبير الإلهي : " أنبتنا " الذي يدلُ على خلق شئٍ لم يكن  موجودا حيثُ يوجدُ يونسُ ... خلق شئٍ لأجلِ شفاء يونس - عليه السلام - إنها الرحمة والعظمة والقدرة الإلهية التي تخلق من عدمٍ وتقولُ للشئ كُن فيكون ... 
إنّها الرحمةُ ذاتها التي نراها تُحيطُ بالرسول " محمد" - عليه الصلاةُ والسلام - في محبسه في الغار عند الهجرة ... حيث أمر اللهُ العنكبوتَ أن يغزلَ فغزلَ شبكة مكتملة تؤكد  فراغ  الغار من البشر ومحالية عبور أحد باب هذه الغار وهي قائمة   ... وأمر الحمامة فباضت ورقدت على بيضها ... وكان كلُّ ذلك كفيلا بحماية رسوله ونبيه من أيدي الكفار ... وكان اللهُ قادرا أن يبيدَ هؤلاء الذين يطاردون رسوله ويهددون حياته ودعوته إلى الإسلام ... كان سبحانه قادرا على أن يجعلهم كالعصف المأكول - مثل غيرهم - لكنه أراد أن يدلّ على عظمته وألوهيته وقدرته على حماية أنبياءه وأولياءه بأضعف مخلوقاته وبما لا يصح أن يكون في حدّ ذاته سببا في الخلاص والنجاة ... 
*** شجرةُ اليقطين إذن هي العنكبوت والحمامةُ في هجرة الرسول - صلى اللهُ عليه وسلم - وهي ضربُ إسماعيلُ - عليه السلامُ - بقدميه وهو وليدٌ حتى فجر الماء تحت قدميه وفتح بئر زمزم ... هي الرطبُ الجنيُّ الذي أمر اللهُ " مريمَ " أن تأكلَ منه عند مخاضها في عيسى لتشفى وتتعافى ... شجرةُ اليقطين - إذا تحريناها واقتفينا آثارها سنجدُها في قصة كل نبيٍ وصالح من عباد الله ... وسنجِدُها في حياةِ كلِّ واحدٍ منَّا ... في مرحلة ما ... في تجربة ما ... في مرارة ٍ ما ... في إحدى عتماتنا وظُلماتنا ... سنراها لو بحثنا عنها بعينِ الإيمان واليقين بعظمة الله ورحمته ... ولكن القضية ليست في وجودها ... قضيتنا الإنسانية هي قدرتنا على رؤية هذه الشجرة التي يرمز بها اللهُ إلى الخلاص الإلهي والإغاثة الإلهية الحكيمة لمن يستجيرُ به من عباده ويحسنُ الظنّ به ويذكره تائبا مسبحا مُنيبا معترفا بما سلفَ منه ... 

*** وكما  كان التسبيحُ هو البابُ الذي ولج منه " يونس " إلى رحمة الله وعونه وإغاثته ... هكذا كان التسبيحُ هو البابُ الذي ولجَ منه " زكريا " - علي السلام - إلى معجزة إنجابِ " يحيى " ... وكان التسبيحُ بوابة كثيرٍ من الأنبياء والصالحين إلى رحمة الله وعونه ... 

*** بطنُ الحوتِ  ابتلاءُ يونسَ - عليه السلامُ - وحده  ... وخلاصُه منه معجزة اختصه اللهُ بها وحده ... 
لكنَّ الظلُمات ... لكنَّ الظُلمات والكروب والهموم ... لكنّ العتمة والخوف واليأس والغم ظُلمات تنالُ من كلِّ إنسانٍ منَّا ... كلُّ حسب مقداره وأنصبته ... ونحنُ نسقطُ في ظلمات الحياة وابتلاءاتها حينَ تُظلمُ أنفسُنا وتضعف بالهمّ واليأس ... 
وكأنّنا ... جميعنا ... في بطنِ الحوتِ ...       
                               ولكن : هلْ منْ مُسبِّح ؟! 

           *** ***
 بقلم : جاميليا حفني 
مدوّنة " أدركتُ جلالَ القرآن " ... 
*http://greatestqoran.blogspot.com/20...g-post_31.html

----------


## هويدامحمد

**طوبى لمن أشغله ذِكْرُ الله عزّ وجل عن كلّ ما سواه، أولئك الذين قال الله فيهم: {والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما} (الأحزاب:35)، وهم من سماهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمفرِّدين، فقال: (سبق المفردون)، قالوا: وما المفردون يا رسول الله؟! قال: (الذاكرون الله كثيراً، والذاكرات) رواه مسلم.
*ولكن هناك تعقيب لابد من ذكره :


قال الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله:لا، يذكر المؤرخون: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين =اختفى في غار ثور عششت عليه العنكبوت ووقعت الحمامة على غصن شجرة وهذا كذب لا صحة له ، ولا فيه آية للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ينقل، أي إنسان تعشش العنكبوت وتكون حوله حمامة إذا رآه من يراه يقول: ما في أحد، لكن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أعمى الله أبصارهم عنه ولهذا قال أبو بكر : [ يا رسول الله! لو نظر أحدهم إلى قدمه لأبصرنا ] لأنه لا يوجد مانع، فالعنكبوت والحمامة لا صحة لذكرهما عند اختفاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في غار ثور، ولهذا يحترم كثير من الناس العنكبوت، يقول: لا تقتلها؛ لأنها عششت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإذا كان الوزغ يُقتل؛ لأنه كان ينفخ في النار على إبراهيم فهذه تكرم فنقول: لا، العنكبوت تقتل إذا آذت مثل غيرها، وهي تؤذي بعض الأحيان تعشش على الكتب وعلى الجدار فتقتل، بل في حديث لكنه ضعيف الأمر بقتل العنكبوت
الحديث الثامن في باب اليقين والتوكل (كتاب رياض الصالحين)


عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ...قال: نظرت إلى أقدام المُشركين في الغارِ وهم على رؤوسنا فقلتُ: يا رسول الله لو أن أحدَهم نَظر تَحت قدميهِ لأَبصَرَنا فقال:" ما ظنك يا أبا بكر باثنين الله ثالثهما" متفق عليه.


قال العلامة الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه لهذا الحديث :
في هذه القصة دليل على كمال توكل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ربه وأنه معتمد عليه ومفوض إليه أمره وهذا هو الشاهد من وضع هذا الحديث في باب اليقين والتوكل.


قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في المجلد الثالث من السلسلة الضعيفة حديث رقم 1128


ليلة الغار أمر الله عز وجل شجرة فخرجت في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تستره وإن الله عز وجل لبعث العنكبوت فنسجت ما بينهما فسترت وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر الله حمامتين وحشيتين فأقبلتا تدفان ( وفي نسخة ترفان ) حتى وقعتا بين العنكبوت وبين الشجرة فأقبل فتيان قريش من كل بطن رجل معهم عصيهم وقسيهم وهراواتهم حتى إذا كانوا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قدر مائتي ذراع قال الدليل سراقة بن مالك المدلج انظروا هذا الحجر ثم لاأدري أين وضع رجله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال الفتيان إنك لم تخطر منذ الليلة أثره حتى إذا أصبحنا قال انظروا في الغار فاستقدم القوم حتى إذا كانوا على خمسين ذراعا نظر أولهم فإذا الحمامات فرجع قالوا ما ردك أن تنظر في الغار قال رأيت حمامتين وحشيتين بفم الغار فعرفت أن ليس فيه أحد فسمعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعرف أن الله عز وجل قد درأ عنهما بهما فسمت عليهما فأحرزهما الله تعالى بالحرم فأفرجا كل ما ترون . ( منكر ) _


*

----------


## جاميليا حفني

*أختي الفاضلة : جزاك اللهُ كلَّ الخير وجعلنا وإياكِ وجميع المسلمين ممّن يبلغون المرتبة الشاهقة المضيئة للروح من ذكر الله كما يليق بجلاله . 

*

----------

